# Franklin County Animal Shelter has a male Maltese



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I found this and thought I would post to see if anyone lives in that area.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=12885884


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

What a cute face. I bet this fellow got away from his family.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

OMG..she is beautiful. Definately does not look like a stray.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cutie pie! It is always disturbing to me to see these little white angels end up in those dirty shelters.


----------

